# S.S.Horizon



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Can somebody help with this one? I sailed on her as 2/E in the mid '60s.She was ex Danish, strengthened for ice and had a maerform bow. I believe she was built for ?Lauritzens of Denmark, but I can't find that shipping co. on the Web. Why she was ever bought to sail tropic seas I'll never understand. Built I believe as a Greenland trader! E/room temp. never under 118F. To crown it all, some misguided sod had removed the steam jennies and put in 2 aircooled Deutz. The racket and heat was unbelievable. You could have "run" a bottom end and never heard it!I had a love/hate relationship with that ship. Oil fired, we could not stop her smoking. Tried everything - oil temp. pres. draught - nothing made any difference. Flashbacks in stokehold not uncommon _ sent both me and a fireman to hospital for a couple of weeks. Only after I left the new 2/E who I new well found the problem. The butterfly air flap in the fan trunking for isolating a boiler had worked loose on its spindle and gently wafting around had shut off air to one boiler or the other as the ship rolled!


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Jock Paul

Do a Google search using the following it brings up alot of websites

J L Lauritzen Reefer Company


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

I have found a reference to this vessel on the following web sight as follows
www.ship-photos.dynamic-site.net/index
Vic Young and Len Sayers Black and White negative collection

I believe this is the same vessel LILIAN CORD built 1936, 1761 tons. Other names LAILA x LAILA DAN. 

Can anyone give me any further info?


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

Jock Paul,
Are you referring to the "Horizon" that was wrecked SW of Cape Hermes on 12 May 1967? If so she was built in 1954 for Swedish Lloyd as "Lombardia" but sold to Lauritzen the same year and renamed "Lydia Dan". Sold to African Coasters in 1964 and renamed "Horizon".
"Laila" was delivered to Lauritzen in 1936, in 1941 became "Maule" under the Chilean flag and was returned to Lauritzen in 1946 being renamed "Laila Dan". In 1957 she was renamed "Lilian Cord" and in 1961 became "Sherwood" of Durban Lines, South Africa. In 1963 she was sold to African Coasters and renamed "Boundary". 1967 to Panamanian owners, renamed "Gold Adorer", 27 February 1969 aground Taiwan, CTL, broken up at HsinChu City near Taipei.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Thank you , Dave Edge, it must be senility taking a grip. I can't even remember the names of my old ships! It must have been "Boundary" not "Horizon". all the facts seem to fit. I would be interested to know where you got this info. I will do another Google search.


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

Details came from a book 'J. Lauritzen 1884 - 1984' by Soren Thorsoe.


----------



## znord737 (May 1, 2006)

Jock Paul - well fancy that my old shipmate from the ss BOUNDARY
Paddy here the Irish R/O . Last time we saw each other you were being taken off in a stretcher to have an ulcer operation.
Hope things are well with you mate ? where are you living now? 
Here am resident in Hampshire
Best Wishes
Paddy


----------



## Norman Trewren (Sep 27, 2005)

*Horizon*

Hello Jock

Just posted a photo of Horizon.

regards

Norman


----------



## znord737 (May 1, 2006)

*ss SHERWOOD/ss BOUNDARY 2*

Jock
The following may be of interest to you . Some of this Information was kindly provided to me by the John March Foundation Capetown.
1936 Built as LAILA in Sweden and delivered to J Lauritzen
1940 With Norway Denmark already invaded by Germany to avoid capture LAILA sailed to Chile. Believe that Lauritzen had some tie up with a Shipping Company in Chile (Maybe even shares in it). This was a convenient way of registering the vessel in a neutral country and doing business until the end of the war.
1941 registered and renamed MAULE in Chile
1946 returned to J Lauritzen renamed LYDIA DAN
1957 renamed Lilian Cord
1961 purchased by Durban Lines and renamed SHERWOOD . There was accomodation for 6 passengers . On the Mauritius run passenger accomodation was always in demand . She sailed Durban to LM to Beira to Madagascar to Reunion and to Mauritius as well as doing a Durban Luderitz and Walvis Bay Run A considerable amount of time was spent tied up at various ports having engine repairs carried out none of which seemed to permenantly fix the problem. It must have cost the Durban Owners an arm and a leg and in the end they were glad to get out of Shipping and concentrate on what they were good at .
1963 purchased by African Coasters and renamed BOUNDARY 2
Note: Believe that there was also another BOUNDARY already owned
by African Coasters that had been laid up at the Wharf awaiting 
scrapping. Believe that the original BOUNDARY was scrapped at the end 
of 1963
1967 Sold to Panamanian Owners and renamed GOLD ADORER and sailed for 
Taiwan where on the 27th of Feb she ran aground in Taiwan and was 
declared a total loss. Wreck subsequently purchased by Taiwan 
Shipbreaker and GOLD ADORER broken up. Believe that they may have 
refloated her off the rocks and towed her to the breakers yard 

Jock, dont know if you remember me but I was the R/O at the time you were on the ss BOUNDARY . My memory is somewhat hazy now but the last I remember of your goodself was being carried off to hospital in Durban to have a stomach operation. 

Would like to exchange news with you so if you read this please contact me via e-mail on this site

Regards
Paddy


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

znord737 said:


> Jock
> The following may be of interest to you . Some of this Information was kindly provided to me by the John March Foundation Capetown.
> 1936 Built as LAILA in Sweden and delivered to J Lauritzen
> 1940 With Norway Denmark already invaded by Germany to avoid capture LAILA sailed to Chile. Believe that Lauritzen had some tie up with a Shipping Company in Chile (Maybe even shares in it). This was a convenient way of registering the vessel in a neutral country and doing business until the end of the war.
> ...



Hi Paddy I've sent you a private e mail, but for those who are interested, it wasn't a stomach ulcer. I don't know if you remember, but that was the voyage when we broke the bucket on the air pump, went on to "atmospheric' steaming. Then the force draft fan packed in, which was just forrard of the H.P. cylinder. It was while repairing this an hour after we had come to anchor in Port Louis that I "took ill". It wasn't an ulcer but a knot in my gut caused by the excessive heat doing that repair (or so the surgeon said). However it did give me a months holiday on Mauritius,which isn't to be despised, before I was shipped back to Durban on another company ship, SS FRONTIER Where I eventually became 2/E.

Cheers, Jock


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Norman Trewren said:


> Hello Jock
> 
> Just posted a photo of Horizon.
> 
> ...


Hi, Norman; This is not the same vessel. The one I am referring to was before the one shown in your pic. Cheers Jock


----------

